# Jayleen



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Look through all those colorful ads showing up in the newspaper and your mailbox. With scissors, white glue, and some string or cord, you can turn out some pretty ornaments using pages from those ads.

I'm making this one from a heavy cardstock mailer ... cut into strips and and finished with a cord. 
http://www.crosswaychurchwa.com/images/RepurposedChristmasCardOrnaments.pdf

This paper globe ornament is made from 8 paper circles. It takes a little time to trace and cut the circles. It goes faster if you have a circle punch. 
http://www.shimelle.com/paper/859/5-ideas-for-punched-decorations/

This Heart House ornament is really cute. I think it looks like a lantern. Wait till you read what the author made her first one from. Good tutorial. Although no template is provided, it looks easy to make one yourself. I plan to make some of these. Just paper and cord - and a bead or two if you have them.
http://www.michelemademe.com/2011/11/series-7-ornament-ed-finale-heart-house.html

5-Point Origami Star tutorial is easy to follow. I did have to keep watching parts of it as I made my first star. I even watched it as I made my second one, which was easy. By the time I made the 3rd one, it was almost automatic. I found colorful pages in the coupon flyer and cut 6 1/2" squares.
http://www.homemade-gifts-made-easy.com/5-pointed-origami-star.html

2-Piece Star ... Good tutorial with template
http://www.homemade-gifts-made-easy.com/christmas-star-decorations.html

Another Paper Ball Ornament made with circles
http://www.homemade-gifts-made-easy.com/make-christmas-ornaments.html

Cardboard tube ornament - Video is available in a google search. It was inserted instead of the link, so I didn't know how to insert just the link. Actually, I found second tutorial, but it used paint and glitter.

Ornaments from natural materials
http://mommycoddle.com/mommycoddle_blog/2009/12/21/decorating-naturally.html

Cinnamon Applesauce Ornaments ... I received a cute bear in an ornament exchange.
http://www.allfreecrafts.com/christmas/cinnamon-applesauce-ornaments.shtml

Images of Cinnamon Applesauce Ornaments
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...amon+Applesauce+Christmas+Ornaments&FORM=IGRE

Happy Crafting!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

A variation of the first one - made with strips
http://debbiesdesignsblog.blogspot.com/2012/12/12-days-of-christmas-ornament-day-11.html

Open and Close 3-D Star ornament made with paper squares, button, and cord
http://debbiesdesignsblog.blogspot.com/2012/12/12-days-of-christmas-ornaments-day-10.html


----------

